# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Φούρνος & Εστία > [Miele] ΡΟΛΟΙ-ΧΡΟΝΟΔΙΑΚΟΠΤΗΣ ΔΕΝ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΕΙ

## SIRAP

Γειά  σε  όλους. 
Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω άν μπορεί να διορθωθεί το ρολόϊ-χρονοδιακόπτης απο Φούρνο (Μiele).
Την περασμένη Κυριακή πήγαμε να ψήσουμε το φαγητό μας και το ρολόϊ συνέχεια έκλεινε τον φούρνο σαν να είχε δωθεί εντολή να σβήσει μόνη της. Το ρολόϊ δεν μπορούσε να πάρει την ώρα. Δοκίμασα δυο-τρεις φορές και την μία φορά πήρε την ώρα αλλά μόλις πέρασαν δυο λεπτά ξανά έκλεισε ο φούρνος.
Τελικά γεφύρωσα τα καλώδια και (ακόμα τα έχω έτσι) ΨΗΘΗΚΕ το φαγητό.
Παραθέτω μερικές φώτο και σκέφτομαι για αυτό το ολοκληρωμένο που φαίνεραι στις φώτο για αλλαγή.
Ευχαριστώ έκ των προτέρων.

----------

_andr3as (11-12-16)

----------


## konman

Αστο γεφυρομενο.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Σε παρόμοιο περιστατικό , το είχαν πασπατέψει παιδιά και ενεργοποίησαν τον χρόνο διακοπής κάποιου (χρονοπρογραμματισμού μαγειρέματος) , χρειάστηκε να βρω το μάνουαλ (άλλης μάρκας κουζίνας) για να απενεργοποιήσω τα χαρακτηριστικά προγραμματισμού. Μπορεί δηλαδή να μην έχει και τίποτα το ρολόι (αν έχεις το δικό του μάνουαλ ) για το μοντέλο σου , διάβασε λίγα στα περί προγραμματισμού μαγειρέματος , και ίσως βρεις λύση

----------


## SIRAP

Πέτρο θα δοκιμάσω,  είπα να το αφήσω λίγο χρόνο απενεργοποιημένο και ίσως κάνει μόνο (reset) 
ή να δοκιμάσω ν΄απενεργοποιήσω το προγραμματισμό που ο γυιος μου κάτι έκανε!!  (16 χρόνια δεν το προγραματίζαμε, μόνο σας ρολόϊ το βλέπαμε).
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις γνώσεις σας.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Συνήθως όταν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί ο χρονοπρογραμματισμός στο καντράν πρέπει να δείχνει κάποια φωτεινή ένδειξη ότι λειτουργεί ή όχι με αυτόν .,., βλέπεις τίποτα σχετικό στο καντράν? 
Πάραυτα δώσε αν μπορείς στοιχεία μοντέλου , μπας και τυχαίνει να υπάρχει διαθέσιμο μανουαλ που να εξηγεί με ποιον τρόπο ενεργοποιείς / απενεργοποιείς

http://www.manualslib.com/manual/528...page=24#manual

----------


## SIRAP

Φίλε Πέτρο, το μοντέλο είναι MIELE H212B (σκέτος φούρνος) οδηγίες χρήσης έχω.
Η φωτεινή ένδειξη στην έναρξη ψησίματος είναι 00.00, και σβησίματος φούρνου άλλοτε 00.00 και άλλοτε 00.02,
κάτι το μπλόκαρε και δεν ξεμπλοκάρει.
Για απενεργοποίηση πατάς ταυτόχρονα τα δυο κουμπιά έναρξης και σβησίματος φουρνου. !!!

----------


## SIRAP

Καλημέρα παιδια, ευχαριστω για το manual Πέτρο το ειδα , ευχαριστω
Χθες Κυριακή ξαναέβαλα το ρολόι-χρονοδιακόπτη και τώρα δεν δουλεύειο καθόλου, δεν πέρνει ούτε την ώρα , ούτε χρονο κλπ. Πιστεύω ότι το τραντσίστορ τάπαιξε (άν και δεν το χρησιμοποιούσαμε μετα τα 16 χρόνια, τέλος)
Θα κοιτάξω μήπως το βρω ειδάλλως θα το αφήσω γεφυρωμένο.
Άν υπάρχουν απαντήσεις τις περιμένω
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## psychovas

Γεια σας.
Είμαι νέος στο φόρουμ, το βρήκα ψάχνοντας πληροφορίες για τό ίδιο θέμα σε μια Siemens. Το ρολόι που δεν είχαμε ποτέ χρησιμοποιήσει, μόνο κατ'ανάγκην το έβαζα μπροστά κάθε φορά που είχαμε κάποια διακοπή ή πτώση τάσης, οπότε και αναβόσβηνε μην αφήνοντας το φούρνο να λειτουργήσει, έπαψε να δουλεύει.
Είχα μάλιστα σκεφτεί και παλιότερα να το παρακάμψω, για να μην έχει το άγχος η μάνα μου να της το φτιάχνω κάθε φορά, αλλά δεν ήξερα τί και τί πρέπει να γεφυρώσω. Μια δοκιμή που έκανα να συνδέσω απευθείας το διακόπτη με την παροχή, έριχνε την ασφάλεια. Οπότε εφ' όσον δούλευε το άφησα στην ησυχία του χωρίς να το ψάξω παραπάνω. Δεν συζητώ το να το αντικαταστήσω, γιατί πέρα από περιττή πολυτέλεια είναι και ακριβό ως ανταλλακτικό, κοστίζει κάπου 170 ευρώ. Έχει και εμένα τέσσερις επαφές όπως θα δείτε στη φωτογραφία:
file_409_30.jpg

Τα χρώματα των καλωδίων είναι ανά επαφή:
7 - άσπρο-μπλε
8 - άσπρο-μαύρο
1Α - γκρι (με πλαστικό κάλυμμα)
1 - καφέ

Μπορείτε να βοηθήσετε;
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## konman

Τα καλωδια που πανε στης επαφες που ειναι με τα βελη γεφυρωνεις.file_409_30 (1).jpg

----------


## FILMAN

Θα γεφυρώσεις γκρι με καφέ. Τα άλλα δυο θα τα μονώσεις και θα τα αφήσεις ασύνδετα.

----------


## steliospapa44

Ευχαριστω τα μεγιστα
steliospapa44

----------


## Nikolinos177

Καλησπερα εχω και εγω το ιδιο προβλημα με το ρολοι της κουζινας και μαλιστα αυτο εγινε οταν τελειωσα κατι που μαγειρευα και μετα απο μερες δεν δουλευε το ρολοι ενω η κουζιναι δουλευει κανονικα η κουζινα ειναι αυτη pitsos uniflame 7680wl τι χρειαζεται να κανω για να λειτουργησει παλι το ρολοι?ευχαριστω.

----------


## tipos

> Καλησπερα εχω και εγω το ιδιο προβλημα με το ρολοι της κουζινας και μαλιστα αυτο εγινε οταν τελειωσα κατι που μαγειρευα και μετα απο μερες δεν δουλευε το ρολοι ενω η κουζιναι δουλευει κανονικα η κουζινα ειναι αυτη pitsos uniflame 7680wl τι χρειαζεται να κανω για να λειτουργησει παλι το ρολοι?ευχαριστω.


οταν λες να ξαναδουλεψει το ρολοι εννοεις
1-εσβησε η οθονη αλλα ο φουρνος δουλευει?
2-εσβησε η οθονη και δεν δουλευει ο φουρνος?
3-το ρολοι αναβει αλλα δεν μπορω να βαλω την ωρα?

----------


## Nikolinos177

Καλησπερα η πρωτη επιλογη δεν μου δειχνει καθολου ενδειξη το ρολοι ο φουρνος δουλευει κανονικα.

----------


## tipos

Η κουζινα ειναι πολυ παλια.Για να ξαναδουλεψει το ρολοι θα πρεπει να βγει πανω απο το καντραν και να το ελεγξει ηλεκτρονικος.Δεν βρισκω το λογο να μπεις σε αυτη τη διαδηκασια γιατι το ρολοι στη δικια σου κουζινα ειναι καθαρα διακοσμητικο και δεν επεμβαινει στη λειτουργια της κουζινας.Γνωμη μου αστο οπως ειναι,

----------


## Nikolinos177

Μηπως ειναι θεμα τρανζιστορ?η κατι αλλο?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Μηπως ειναι θεμα τρανζιστορ?η κατι αλλο?


Έχουν καμιά σχέση με το δικό σου? και αν ναι ποιο (για την απάντηση στο #15 πάμε ως λογική)

http://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?c...=1#prettyPhoto

----------


## Nikolinos177

Θα δω τι θα κανω και οσο για αυτο που μου δειξατε λογικα παιζει αλλα δεν ξερω τελος παντων ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια.

----------


## harrish

Για να γλυτώσετε από τα έξοδα που ζήτανε για το ρολόι συν τα έξοδα της  επίσκεψης αλλάξτε τον ηλεκτρολυτικό πυκνωτή (μικρότερος σε μέγεθος από  αυτόν που φορούσε από την μάνα του) και θα δουλέψει μια χαρά. Σε εμένα το  πρόβλημα ήταν ότι ενώ έφτιαχνες την ώρα σε διάστημα 2-3 λεπτών κόλλαγε  σε 00:00 για πολύ ώρα, και μετά αναμόσβηνε πάλι.

----------


## FILMAN

Μήπως είδες τί θερμοκρασία έγραφε πάνω του ο παλιός;

----------


## sotirelis

η κουζίνα μου είναι miele H4115, ποιά καλώδια πρέπει να γεφυρώσω για να παρακάμψω το (χαλασμένο) ρολόι?

----------


## tipos

> η κουζίνα μου είναι miele H4115, ποιά καλώδια πρέπει να γεφυρώσω για να παρακάμψω το (χαλασμένο) ρολόι?


Ανέβασε φωτογραφία από το ρολόι από την εσωτερική μεριά.

----------


## sdimitris

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. 
Σε μια Miele H202 που δούλευε ξαφνικά ο φούρνος σταμάτησε ενώ τα μάτια δουλεύουν κανονικά. 

Το ρολόι δεν ανάβει καθόλου, μήπως αν γεφυρωνα και γω θα είχε νόημα; Η δεν παίζει ρόλο στη λειτουργία;
Αν ναι, ποια καλώδια να γεφυρωσω;

Ευχαριστώ πολυ






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tipos

Γεφυρωνεις μπλε με μπλε και καφέ με καφέ χωρίς να τα ξαναβάλεις πάνω στο ρολόι.

----------


## Papas00zas

Πιθανόν να φταίει και ο ηλ/κός που δεν δουλεύει,φωτο 1 δίπλα από τα καφέ καλώδια

----------

